# Configuring ATITool 0.26 on X1950XT



## actze (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello I'm trying to configure atitool to manage overcloking settings on my X1950XT.

I have a few questions:

-The ATI HOTKEY Poller service has to be disabled in order to use Atitool?
-in ATITOOL - X1000 settings - how should i set the automatic ati clock switch? Disabled while using atitool or not affected?

and last but not least, i created two profiles, one "default" and one "overclock"... i want that overclock profile starts only on 3d applications and i configured so in atitool settings, but doing that all games crashes, so i set atitool to load "overclock profile" on windows startup, and this way it works. But i don't like to have the card overclocked on normal desktop daily use too... help   ?


----------



## actze (Mar 22, 2007)

any suggestion?


----------



## DOM (Mar 22, 2007)

last post, that I did click on the link
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=23692


----------

